# Brushed Stainless vs. Black Nitride Slide



## SouthSideScubaSteve (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok SR9 & SR9c owners, is there a functional benefit of one slide finish over the other, is it purely an aesthetic preference or maybe a little of both …. Which finish did you choose for your SR9 & why?


----------



## SouthSideScubaSteve (Jun 20, 2012)

Come on, no one has any thoughts on the merits of Stainless vs Nitride Slide ??


----------



## Ala Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

I do. Any one who gets a stainless slide for a gun they might use to defend themselves or their home is NUTs. Sorry if that is too strong but, isn't it obvious? My SR40C is all black. A reflection off the slide will not give the position of the gun away at night. Sure, most of the time you use your gun is at the range where you may be happy to show off a flashy slide. But when it really counts, you want a dark gun as when looking for the one making the noise beside the house late at night.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Ala Tom said:


> I do. Any one who gets a stainless slide for a gun they might use to defend themselves or their home is NUTs. Sorry if that is too strong but, isn't it obvious? My SR40C is all black. A reflection off the slide will not give the position of the gun away at night. Sure, most of the time you use your gun is at the range where you may be happy to show off a flashy slide. But when it really counts, you want a dark gun as when looking for the one making the noise beside the house late at night.


Do you plan on wearing face paint and camouflage as well?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

For the average gun owner it is just preference.......JJ


----------



## SouthSideScubaSteve (Jun 20, 2012)

I purchased a SR9c last night and decided to go with the Black Nitride because I felt like my aging eyes picked the sights up better, particulalry dim light...


----------

